# Attention!! Hawk hps initial bite issue



## mrtr1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Here is copy of the email to [email protected] will see what their response is going to be.



Code:




Hi Kelly!
I bought Meyle rotors and Hawk HPS pads for MJM. I’m having an issue with the initial bite on the HPS pads. I called Hawk and come to find out the GEOMET coating is the culprit here. This is known problem as the GEOMET reacts with their Ferro-carbon compound. This is not mentioned anywhere on your website and theirs as well. I have to disassemble entire brake system and sand the pads and rotors to remove the Geomet. Please post a tech bulleting on your Hawk pads, Meyle and other rotors with coatings that prior to installation of Hawk HPS pads any coatings on the surface of the rotor has to be removed!!!. They recommend 120 grit paper. This truly sucks as it’s a big job to get everything removed and reinstalled.*

```

```
[/B]


----------



## rajuncajun37 (Apr 25, 2008)

mrtr1 said:


> *Here is copy of the email to [email protected] will see what their response is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Luck, search MJM for recent threads on Customer Service. I'm not surprised that you got boned up by buying Good equipment from shady people.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Do you have this issue even after proper bed in of the pads?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

So you did not follow the basic mechanics 101 rule? Remove anti-corrosion coatings from friction surfaces before assembly.


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

except that GEOMET is baked on the disc, most people are used to just spraying some brake-klean and calling it clean. Sand paper? never done that before...

I also had issue with my Meyle GEOMET rotors. I just figured the el-cheapo pads I put on them were the culprit. After about 4k miles with lousy brakes I installed OEM Pagids and it stops great (dusty, but solid bite). Looks like the 1st pads burned the coating off allowing the Pagid's to wear properly. All that hassle for "clean" looking rotors- not worth it at all. sticking with OEM/Zimmerman rotors from now on.


----------



## rajuncajun37 (Apr 25, 2008)

tell them idiots to leave, they are clueless and running around a technical thread


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I was not aware of this problem.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

haven't had this issue with ATE Premium one rotors, even with the coating on it.

the only time I have initial bite issues is during the winter, when it is extremely cold, which leads to a horrible cold friction coefficient, until the pads get heated up


----------



## mrtr1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Hawk pads update*

*After lack or responce from MJM I called Hawk Performance. Spoke wit Justin and just as they stand by their product and customer service they warrantied the pads for me. New set of front and back pads are in my garge. Great customer service without a hassle, and I'm sure they could have given me the brush off. Very happy with their customer service exactly what I expected by buying their product. I'll update this thread once the pads are on the car.

Thanks Justin @ Hawk performance!! *:thumbup:


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Hawk's generally good people.



on another note....


rajuncajun37 said:


> tell them idiots to leave, they are clueless and running around a technical thread


Who the hell are you and what do you think you know?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

So if you put a new set of pads on, the geomet won't interfere again?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> So if you put a new set of pads on, the geomet won't interfere again?


no. The geomet material has been worn off from the previous set of pads


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

*pads and rotors*

Would Hawk HPS pads and Zimmerman rotors be a good combo? I don't want to have to sand anything. :what:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

bert06040 said:


> Would Hawk HPS pads and Zimmerman rotors be a good combo? I don't want to have to sand anything. :what:


sure... getting the Zimmerman cross drilled? (not really needed).


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> sure... getting the Zimmerman cross drilled? (not really needed).


Like most drilled disks, they crack.... but not always a problem.

Back on topic. Geomet depends alot on the thickness applied to the disk face.. seems specific to the certain compound that Hawk is using doesn't fair well with geomet. This doesnt mean that geomet is always the problem.


----------



## STVR6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Zimmermann are very good aftermarket rotors. I use them with Pagid (OEM) pads. I read about Hawk pads having weak initial bite and therefore decided to stick with Pagids. 




bert06040 said:


> Would Hawk HPS pads and Zimmerman rotors be a good combo? I don't want to have to sand anything. :what:


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

STVR6 said:


> Zimmermann are very good aftermarket rotors. I use them with Pagid (OEM) pads. I read about Hawk pads having weak initial bite and therefore decided to stick with Pagids.


As usual, your mileage may vary. However, I have Hawk HPS pads on every vehicle I own and I can't say enough good things about them. Super quiet, low dust and I have no problems with initial bite.

As with ANY iron rotor, new or newly machined, it is a best practice to put a uniform, non-directional cross hatch onto pad mating surfaces. I don't think it's MJM's responsibility to train anyone in automotive maintenance or repair.


----------

